# Master growers please answer only



## cousinsmooth (Mar 6, 2022)

Hey guys I'm on week 8 with my Jack Herer strains. One pheno is better I believe because the stem is thick like a tree trunk and has more and larger colas. Anyways I plan on repeating week 8's nutrient cycle for a few extra weeks to give that longer flowering period Jack Herer is known for. Although, the small plant is Ambering quicker but it's tough to harvest it quicker and at a different time because they unfortunately share a 15 gallon tote and I know I should've had a separate reservoir with multi buckets system but this was what I could afford. My main question is during the curing process, do the white hairs continue to amber up? Because I plan on doing a very long cure that way it gains more potency, would 30 days hanging the plant up by it's entire master stem stalk the best way? I have read during the curing process that THC climbs up even higher and not to rush the process or your smoke will lack jack. I am worried that they will turn into the slightly less THC more CBN pods that I would not prefer even if I Harvest and start curing at 70% or less. Will curing increase the ambers overtime and CBN and lower my THC if I Harvest at that peak time? This makes me think I should harvest earlier and cure my way to that sweet spot of 70% white hairs or lower. If any Masters would give some insight I would HIGHLY appreciate it... The growing method is DWC hydro not that it matters. Also wanted to know if after ripening in red light I should throw it back in the veg blue light for 2 more weeks and THEN harvest. I heard this makes the buds fluffier and expand out but with no increase in THC or potency. Which is odd because I can't understand how that wouldn't increase potency if curing does after the plants are harvested. Any insight is HIGHLY appreciated. Please only post if you are a master grower or very advanced with the Marijuana species of plant. This is not a thread for random amateurs or novices to post whom are unsure of the advice they would be giving me. Please have AT LEAST 15+ years marijuana growing experience if you post on here to give me advice. Thank you.


----------



## xtsho (Mar 6, 2022)

If you're harvesting with white pistils you're harvesting too early.


----------



## Boatguy (Mar 6, 2022)

cousinsmooth said:


> Which is odd because I can't understand how that wouldn't increase potency if curing does after the plants are harvested.


Curing does nothing to increase potency. Does mellow out the smoke and brings out some flavors


----------



## cousinsmooth (Mar 6, 2022)

xtsho said:


> If you're harvesting with white pistils you're harvesting too early.


THX!!! Im guessing thc will be slightly lower but terpenes and other effects will be better with 100% amber like you suggest.


----------



## cousinsmooth (Mar 6, 2022)

Boatguy said:


> Curing does nothing to increase potency. Does mellow out the smoke and brings out some flavors


Okay


----------



## lusidghost (Mar 6, 2022)

This song starts playing every time I walk into my grow room. I don't even know where it's coming from.


----------



## Johiem (Mar 6, 2022)

The pistils are not your "ripeness" meter. Your trichomes are. You want nearly 0 white "hairs", and personally, 90-95% milky trichs, 5-10% amber, 0 clear. Get a jeweler's loupe or macro lens to see your trichs clearly.


----------



## JonathanT (Mar 6, 2022)

You lost me at hanging for 30 days.


----------



## Lordhooha (Mar 6, 2022)

cousinsmooth said:


> Hey guys I'm on week 8 with my Jack Herer strains. One pheno is better I believe because the stem is thick like a tree trunk and has more and larger colas. Anyways I plan on repeating week 8's nutrient cycle for a few extra weeks to give that longer flowering period Jack Herer is known for. Although, the small plant is Ambering quicker but it's tough to harvest it quicker and at a different time because they unfortunately share a 15 gallon tote and I know I should've had a separate reservoir with multi buckets system but this was what I could afford. My main question is during the curing process, do the white hairs continue to amber up? Because I plan on doing a very long cure that way it gains more potency, would 30 days hanging the plant up by it's entire master stem stalk the best way? I have read during the curing process that THC climbs up even higher and not to rush the process or your smoke will lack jack. I am worried that they will turn into the slightly less THC more CBN pods that I would not prefer even if I Harvest and start curing at 70% or less. Will curing increase the ambers overtime and CBN and lower my THC if I Harvest at that peak time? This makes me think I should harvest earlier and cure my way to that sweet spot of 70% white hairs or lower. If any Masters would give some insight I would HIGHLY appreciate it... The growing method is DWC hydro not that it matters. Also wanted to know if after ripening in red light I should throw it back in the veg blue light for 2 more weeks and THEN harvest. I heard this makes the buds fluffier and expand out but with no increase in THC or potency. Which is odd because I can't understand how that wouldn't increase potency if curing does after the plants are harvested. Any insight is HIGHLY appreciated. Please only post if you are a master grower or very advanced with the Marijuana species of plant. This is not a thread for random amateurs or novices to post whom are unsure of the advice they would be giving me. Please have AT LEAST 15+ years marijuana growing experience if you post on here to give me advice. Thank you.


Everything you said is so full of insanity I don’t know where to begin. Pics of you plants and setup. One 3k or 3500k light from start to finish no need to switch. Once all the pistils turn brown and recede then wait two weeks and chop. Easy and simple


----------



## cousinsmooth (Mar 6, 2022)

Johiem said:


> The pistils are not your "ripeness" meter. Your trichomes are. You want nearly 0 white "hairs", and personally, 90-95% milky trichs, 5-10% amber, 0 clear. Get a jeweler's loupe or macro lens to see your trichs clearly.


I have one..thank you for advice ! I was mixed up between pistils and tri's.


----------



## cousinsmooth (Mar 6, 2022)

Lordhooha said:


> Everything you said is so full of insanity I don’t know where to begin. Pics of you plants and setup. One 3k or 3500k light from start to finish no need to switch. Once all the pistils turn brown and recede then wait two weeks and chop. Easy and simple


Okay thanks man!


----------



## green_machine_two9er (Mar 6, 2022)

I’m feeling barred from this thread cause I don’t have my certifications yet.


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 6, 2022)

green_machine_two9er said:


> I’m feeling barred from this thread cause I don’t have my certifications yet.


A noob could answer most of his bro-science questions IMO.


----------



## cousinsmooth (Mar 6, 2022)

green_machine_two9er said:


> I’m feeling barred from this thread cause I don’t have my certifications yet.


No certificates needed if you got years in then you are intellectual about the subject and know your stuff I bet.


----------



## cousinsmooth (Mar 6, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> A noob could answer most of his bro-science questions IMO.


Look Gro-Bro. I only want expert advice


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 6, 2022)

cousinsmooth said:


> Look Gro-Bro. I only want expert advice


that's what I just gave. 

could you post your sources of all your bro-science or did you really just make it all up?


----------



## Lordhooha (Mar 6, 2022)

cousinsmooth said:


> Look Gro-Bro. I only want expert advice


I’ll be 100% honest as well there’s no such thing as a master grower imo. I will fire a person that say they're a master grower.


----------



## cousinsmooth (Mar 6, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> that's what I just gave.
> 
> could you post your sources of all your bro-science or did you really just make it all up?


I agree with you amateurs may know however I would prefer advanced experts to answer only in this thread.


----------



## cousinsmooth (Mar 6, 2022)

Lordhooha said:


> Everything you said is so full of insanity I don’t know where to begin. Pics of you plants and setup. One 3k or 3500k light from start to finish no need to switch. Once all the pistils turn brown and recede then wait two weeks and chop. Easy and simple


I'm getting burned tips. I run cal mag first for 24 hours followed my grow hydro Micro , then bloom, lastly grow. I heard Jack Herer is very nutrient sensitive, should I cut back on the nutes % I use off the chart even though they should be used to the nutes by now? I have been doing selective pruning and will stop in a week or so during late flower.


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 6, 2022)

about time to start the flush


----------



## cousinsmooth (Mar 6, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> about time to start the flush


yessir... Should I skip the late flowering nutes and go straight to red light ripening with flush and then chop in a week or so? I've been using UC roots and SLF 100. I still have a couple weeks left of late flowering . Today marked end of mid flowering and tomorrow would start the first late flowering week cycle so really it's supposed to be 2 weeks more of late flower nutes before Flush week according to chart but I know grows vary. I also heard Jack Herer takes longer to flower so can you confirm that this is what I really should do at this moment in time?


----------



## Seedperson1 (Mar 6, 2022)

My wife calls me Master and I’m a grower. Does that count?


----------



## amneziaHaze (Mar 6, 2022)

if you find thick body to be sign of quality you should raise industrial hemp they where breed for that, there are some breeders that make fat buds that you have to build support for them because she cant handle how much she makes.


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 6, 2022)

cousinsmooth said:


> and go straight to red light ripening


high K value white lighting for end of flower. 10K finishing bulb does the trick


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 6, 2022)

and 70% amber at harvest is an over-ripened plant IMO


----------



## oswizzle (Mar 6, 2022)

Brofessor X once told me to water my plants with tons of Cal-Mag!


----------



## cousinsmooth (Mar 6, 2022)

amneziaHaze said:


> if you find thick body to be sign of quality you should raise industrial hemp they where breed for that, there are some breeders that make fat buds that you have to build support for them because she cant handle how much she makes.


Thank you.


rkymtnman said:


> and 70% amber at harvest is an over-ripened plant IMO


Thank you. 
Much love guys, I just looked at tric's under the 60x. They are very clear. I will keep following the nutrient schedule. I am just concerned with burnt tips and was thinking maybe a little less on what chart says just because it's jack Herer and I read it's a nutrient sensitive strain.


----------



## amneziaHaze (Mar 6, 2022)

if its burning reduce.usually sativas are not so hungry


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Mar 6, 2022)

Do self proclaimed "Master Growers" count?


----------



## cousinsmooth (Mar 6, 2022)

amneziaHaze said:


> if its burning reduce.usually sativas are not so hungry


THX!!!


Hollatchaboy said:


> Do self proclaimed "Master Growers" count?


I would say so. I feel like I would know when I am one and I am not. I think a general understanding of all the strains and what fits them best through your own trial and error growing experiences multiple times over years like trying different growing methods as tests and would compare all of this to the scientific method steps repeated and not just getting advice from people without going through your own experiences for years until actually feeling like and saying you might just be a master grower.


----------



## bk78 (Mar 6, 2022)

Just subbing in to see who this months master growers are. Don’t mind me.


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 6, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Just subbing in to see who this months master growers are. Don’t mind me.


i'm a legend in my own mind. i figured that counted.


----------



## cousinsmooth (Mar 6, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> i'm a legend in my own mind. i figured that counted.


----------



## Hollatchaboy (Mar 6, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> i'm a legend in my own mind. i figured that counted.


It does.... in your own mind.


----------



## cousinsmooth (Mar 6, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> high K value white lighting for end of flower. 10K finishing bulb does the trick


Use red light for the last two weeks? Ripen and flush week? And the 2 late flowering weeks right before them use the 10k finishing bulbs ? Is that correct?.. also If my ambers go near 70% before ripen or flush week should I just chop regardless and not ripen or flush? Or should I at least flush to avoid harsh chemical tasting bud? I know I am not there yet but I just want to be prepared for incidents and would like to know your opinion please.


----------



## cousinsmooth (Mar 6, 2022)

Should I slowly cut back on the nutes or can I go straight from full nutes to only water? Let's just say without calmag for example, would this shock the plant going down in nutes for a flush? Or to flush should I slowly decrease?


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 6, 2022)

cousinsmooth said:


> also If my ambers go near 70% before ripen


that's backwards. ripe is generally cloudy with some turning amber. amber means thc is degrading.

if you google you'll find _Bear in mind that trichomes turning amber do indicate _*deteriorating THC levels*


----------



## amneziaHaze (Mar 6, 2022)

from my expirience it takes weeks to show deficits when its on pure water


----------



## cousinsmooth (Mar 6, 2022)

amneziaHaze said:


> from my expirience it takes weeks to show deficits when its on pure water


Would you do the flush I'm doing with at least just regular amount of cal mag and no other nutes, or a little of cal mag, or only pure water? Just wanted your opinion.


----------



## cousinsmooth (Mar 6, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> that's backwards. ripe is generally cloudy with some turning amber. amber means thc is degrading.
> 
> if you google you'll find _Bear in mind that trichomes turning amber do indicate _*deteriorating THC levels*


Yessir!!! A better way to ask you sir, what would be the minimum days I should flush let's say I started seeing some amber before flush week hypothetically speaking. Theoretically what is the minimum amount of days I should flush for best results so I can harvest as quick as possible in that situation?


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 6, 2022)

cousinsmooth said:


> what would be the minimum days I should flush


i feed mine water the day before i harvest. some flush for weeks. you'll only know when you try a few different methods yourself IMO>


----------



## Lordhooha (Mar 6, 2022)

cousinsmooth said:


> Yessir!!! A better way to ask you sir, what would be the minimum days I should flush let's say I started seeing some amber before flush week hypothetically speaking. Theoretically what is the minimum amount of days I should flush for best results so I can harvest as quick as possible in that situation?


Flushing is useless unless the toilet needs it. as for when you are ready for harvest refer back to my first post.


----------



## cousinsmooth (Mar 6, 2022)

Johiem said:


> The pistils are not your "ripeness" meter. Your trichomes are. You want nearly 0 white "hairs", and personally, 90-95% milky trichs, 5-10% amber, 0 clear. Get a jeweler's loupe or macro lens to see your trichs clearly.


Perfectly put. Thank you as well.


----------



## cousinsmooth (Mar 6, 2022)

Lordhooha said:


> Flushing is useless unless the toilet needs it. as for when you are ready for harvest refer back to my first post.


Rkymtnman uses 10k light for end flowering. I know you said you like 3500 start to finish. I guess everyone has their preference .


----------



## Lordhooha (Mar 6, 2022)

cousinsmooth said:


> Rkymtnman uses 10k light for end flowering. I know you said you like 3500 start to finish. I guess everyone has their preference .


3k to 3500k. And I was referring to the indicators of ripeness. This is just what I do on a commercial and home level. Testing has backed my decision and it’s why I do what I do.


----------



## cousinsmooth (Mar 6, 2022)

Lordhooha said:


> 3k to 3500k. And I was referring to the indicators of ripeness. This is just what I do on a commercial and home level. Testing has backed my decision and it’s why I do what I do.


Sounds like 3500k are your finisher bulbs and you start with 3k for veg and mid flowering until late flowering to start using 3500k. Sounds optimal. Why don't you like higher than 3500k for finisher bulbs? If you don't mind me asking. I know you said you've done several tests I'm just curious


----------



## Lordhooha (Mar 6, 2022)

cousinsmooth said:


> Sounds like 3500k are your finisher bulbs and you start with 3k for veg and mid flowering until late flowering to start using 3500k. Sounds optimal. Why don't you like higher than 3500k for finisher bulbs? If you don't mind me asking. I know you said you've done several tests I'm just curious


No bulbs leds. Test are done via pure labs I have two buildings 18000 sqft and 6500sqft my current build is on here.


----------



## Lordhooha (Mar 6, 2022)

New building updates


Like I said folks... he ain't fuckin' around.. this is a top notch facility! Can't wait to make another visit after things get farther along. Anytime man. Tables will be in all the way in 15 days or so. All.the 3 phase breakers came in yesterday and they started the breaker installation and...



rollitup.org


----------



## cousinsmooth (Mar 6, 2022)

Lordhooha said:


> No bulbs leds. Test are done via pure labs I have two buildings 18000 sqft and 6500sqft my current build is on here.


Ok cool. I was gunna grab a LED bulb anyways but I really appreciate that input for confirmation of the right choice, thank you very much. I was gunna grab the 10k for finisher but I suppose that's too hot? Keep in mind my next grow will have CO2 so I will need that extra heat I bet to get the most out of ethylene oil ripening. Just low on funds at the moment that's why there's no CO2. So when do you actually use the 3k apart from when you use your 3500?


----------



## cousinsmooth (Mar 6, 2022)

Lordhooha said:


> New building updates
> 
> 
> Like I said folks... he ain't fuckin' around.. this is a top notch facility! Can't wait to make another visit after things get farther along. Anytime man. Tables will be in all the way in 15 days or so. All.the 3 phase breakers came in yesterday and they started the breaker installation and...
> ...


Wow really nice place! I hope one day with hard work I can achieve something like you and have more than just a personal use amount cultivating and perhaps profit too.


----------



## Lordhooha (Mar 6, 2022)

cousinsmooth said:


> Ok cool. I was gunna grab a LED bulb anyways but I really appreciate that input for confirmation of the right choice, thank you very much. I was gunna grab the 10k for finisher but I suppose that's too hot? Keep in mind my next grow will have CO2 so I will need that extra heat I bet to get the most out of ethylene oil ripening. Just low on funds at the moment that's why there's no CO2. So when do you actually use the 3k apart from when you use your 3500?


You need more then a simple bulb. I only use 3k the the 3500k was a suggestion. I don’t swap lights. If you’re going to use co2 you need to have everything else in the optimal range not just warmer. Ethylene is a byproduct of co2 that comes from burners and is dangerous. It means one your burners aren’t working correctly. It’s why I use co2 cylinders in every room whether 100 lbs tanks or 375 lbs depending on room size.


----------



## Lordhooha (Mar 6, 2022)

cousinsmooth said:


> Wow really nice place! I hope one day with hard work I can achieve something like you and have more than just a personal use amount cultivating and perhaps profit too.


Am Im no master nor claim to be. I enjoy what I do and that’s the difference.


----------



## cousinsmooth (Mar 6, 2022)

Lordhooha said:


> You need more then a simple bulb. I only use 3k the the 3500k was a suggestion. I don’t swap lights. If you’re going to use co2 you need to have everything else in the optimal range not just warmer. Ethylene is a byproduct of co2 that comes from burners and is dangerous. It means one your burners aren’t working correctly. It’s why I use co2 cylinders in every room whether 100 lbs tanks or 375 lbs depending on room size.


Yea I plan on just doing a 20 lb cylinder for this setup with a regulator and laser hole drilled tube shower with fans, followed by using the exhaust fans during lights out along with bringing temps back down and humidity as well during lights out. I agree that extra gas from burners isn't good for humans probably either.


----------



## Lordhooha (Mar 6, 2022)

cousinsmooth said:


> Yea I plan on just doing a 20 lb cylinder for this setup with a regulator and laser hole drilled tube shower with fans, followed by using the exhaust fans during lights out. I agree that extra gas from burners isn't good for humans probably either.


if your growing in a tent I’d just forget co2 you need more then you think dialed in before using it.


----------



## cousinsmooth (Mar 6, 2022)

Lordhooha said:


> Am Im no master nor claim to be. I enjoy what I do and that’s the difference.


I would say winning a cannabis cup award definitely makes someone a master. Then again we are dealing with experienced breeding and new strains while also understanding knowledge of new strains and running tests to see what nutes/environment controls benefit that particular strain the most. I understand sativa had to have been bred from afganica/indica origin of marijuana from some point back in time. It's interesting all the differences Sativa's require for optimal health compared to the indicas. I'm curious to see what the future holds for marijuana strains. Kyle Kushman happens to be one of my favorite very humble good man.. I love this stuff too glad there are others like you that have a passion for it and help the others who also do with less experience thank you not forgetting where you came from


----------



## cousinsmooth (Mar 6, 2022)

Lordhooha said:


> if your growing in a tent I’d just forget co2 you need more then you think dialed in before using it.


I was planning on refilling it every week, I found a place that will do it cheap for $23 a 20 lb tank. Shhh. and I planned on having it at 1200ppm-1500ppm until ripening and bring that back down to around 600 then. And like I said cutting it off during lights out and running exhaust fans during lights out. Why don't you believe this would be beneficial if I can raise the humidity and temp for it to be beneficial?


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 6, 2022)

cousinsmooth said:


> Rkymtnman uses 10k light for end flowering


not anymore. that was 15+ years ago.


----------



## blueberrymilkshake (Mar 6, 2022)

This thread was missing something


----------



## Lordhooha (Mar 6, 2022)

cousinsmooth said:


> I would say winning a cannabis cup award definitely makes someone a master. Then again we are dealing with experienced breeding and new strains while also understanding knowledge of new strains and running tests to see what nutes/environment controls benefit that particular strain the most. I understand sativa had to have been bred from afganica/indica origin of marijuana from some point back in time. It's interesting all the differences Sativa's require for optimal health compared to the indicas. I'm curious to see what the future holds for marijuana strains. Kyle Kushman happens to be one of my favorite very humble good man.. I love this stuff too glad there are others like you that have a passion for it and help the others who also do with less experience thank you not forgetting where you came from


 Reeders I’m not concerned with most of them pull too early. I’ll be competing I’ve done some in Clio Mi. however winner a cup doesn’t make someone a master either. Someone that claims they are a master means they have nothing more to learn Resulting in losing the compassion for the plant.


----------



## blueberrymilkshake (Mar 6, 2022)

Lordhooha said:


> Reeders I’m not concerned with most of them pull too early. I’ll be competing I’ve done some in Clio Mi. however winner a cup doesn’t make someone a master either. Someone that claims they are a master means they have nothing more to learn Resulting in losing the compassion for the plant.


Hey I just pulled too early! 

Never again. The buds are hard, springy and dense. They taste great. Smell great. Smokes great.

Best mid I've ever smoked


----------



## cousinsmooth (Mar 6, 2022)

blueberrymilkshake said:


> Hey I just pulled too early!
> 
> Never again. The buds are hard, springy and dense. They taste great. Smell great. Smokes great.
> 
> Best mid I've ever smoked


What's the Safest time to pull you think? 90-95% cloudy and 5-10% amber and just make sure it's not anything less right? As for the denseness if the plant isnt stressed i.e. nutrient deficiencies or burns etc then plants should have normal fluffiness or denseness based on genes from my knowledge.


----------



## cousinsmooth (Mar 6, 2022)

Lordhooha said:


> Reeders I’m not concerned with most of them pull too early. I’ll be competing I’ve done some in Clio Mi. however winner a cup doesn’t make someone a master either. Someone that claims they are a master means they have nothing more to learn Resulting in losing the compassion for the plant.


Good luck with the competition lad. Also quick personal question, why not use npm deep red light WITH the 3000k for flowering? I just read 3500 is good for broad spectrum if you grow both veg and flowering together but flowering only 3000k is best and some people prefer that because it still veg's well. Why not add a 3500k with the 3000k and a deep red light for ripening week ? Do you not have the time or funds because you do it on a commerical level and are trying to be more efficient? Or do you believe it's not good to combine different lights?Just curious man would love a response. I heard more lights the better. I know red light obviously inhibits germination so that would be one of the only exceptions but it's a ripening light for a reason.


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Mar 6, 2022)




----------



## Kassiopeija (Mar 6, 2022)

cousinsmooth said:


> I know red light obviously inhibits germination so that would be one of the only exceptions but it's a ripening light for a reason.


but not on Cannabis and even if it would, u just stuck into the dark earth


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Mar 6, 2022)

blueberrymilkshake said:


> View attachment 5097253
> 
> This thread was missing something


----------



## crimsonecho (Mar 6, 2022)

xtsho said:


> If you're harvesting with white pistils you're harvesting too early.


knew michael cannabis, great guy. drowned in a cal-mag tank in 1999. family was sad. we still used the cal-mag and had the biggest yields ever that year. wish he was still around.


----------



## lusidghost (Mar 6, 2022)

crimsonecho said:


> knew michael cannabis, great guy. drowned in a cal-mag tank in 1999. family was sad. we still used the cal-mag and had the biggest yields ever that year. wish he was still around.


I worked with him in a PK boost mine for a couple of years. He worked hard and played harder. His wife gave me his watering wand after the accident and I still use it to this day.


----------



## crimsonecho (Mar 6, 2022)

lusidghost said:


> I worked with him in a PK boost mine for a couple of years. He worked hard and played harder. His wife gave me his watering wand after the accident and I still use it to this day.


good old michael cannabis, loved a good watering wand almost as much as he loved working in that pk boost mine and flushing. the image of him running water at 10x volume of the pot through his medium brings tears to my eyes. farewell sweet prince and rest easy you are missed here everyday.


----------



## lusidghost (Mar 6, 2022)

crimsonecho said:


> good old michael cannabis, loved a good watering wand almost as much as he loved working in that pk boost mine and flushing. the image of him running water at 10x volume of the pot through his medium brings tears to my eyes. farewell sweet prince and rest easy you are missed here everyday.


My eyes are flushing right now, bro. Hugs. RIP MC. Gone but not forgotten.


----------



## OldMedUser (Mar 7, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> not anymore. that was 15+ years ago.


How come no more? Because you use LED now? I just got a 600W 10K last summer and only used it a bit last grow so not sure if I've seen any difference. Had it on for the last 3 weeks. Hortilux SHPS for most of the flowering in 400, 600 or 1000W.


----------



## GreenestBasterd (Mar 7, 2022)

crimsonecho said:


> knew michael cannabis, great guy. drowned in a cal-mag tank in 1999. family was sad. we still used the cal-mag and had the biggest yields ever that year. wish he was still around.


This had me in stitches, fucking Hilarious!!!


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 7, 2022)

OldMedUser said:


> How come no more? Because you use LED now? I just got a 600W 10K last summer and only used it a bit last grow so not sure if I've seen any difference. Had it on for the last 3 weeks. Hortilux SHPS for most of the flowering in 400, 600 or 1000W.


i got rid of all my HIDs years ago for led


----------



## Lordhooha (Mar 7, 2022)

cousinsmooth said:


> Good luck with the competition lad. Also quick personal question, why not use npm deep red light WITH the 3000k for flowering? I just read 3500 is good for broad spectrum if you grow both veg and flowering together but flowering only 3000k is best and some people prefer that because it still veg's well. Why not add a 3500k with the 3000k and a deep red light for ripening week ? Do you not have the time or funds because you do it on a commerical level and are trying to be more efficient? Or do you believe it's not good to combine different lights?Just curious man would love a response. I heard more lights the better. I know red light obviously inhibits germination so that would be one of the only exceptions but it's a ripening light for a reason.


I have the funds and the time. Just not worth it imo. I have lights of all kinds and I just stick with what I have no need to over complicate things. More light is good but I keep it to 50-55 watts a sqft anything more will simply cause issues. Plus cooling is always a factor and I built the rooms with 15 tons of cooling each. Well most of them some have 10 tons.


----------



## Applechewer (Mar 7, 2022)

This guy….. ever heard of KISS? I grow FIRE for oven ten years dude. Stop being so picky.


----------



## .Smoke (Mar 7, 2022)

Lordhooha said:


> I have the funds and the time. Just not worth it imo. I have lights of all kinds and I just stick with what I have no need to over complicate things. More light is good but I keep it to 50-55 watts a sqft anything more will simply cause issues. Plus cooling is always a factor and I built the rooms with 15 tons of cooling each. Well most of them some have 10 tons.


So you're running 50-55w/sqft led in your facility?

If that's the case, with the constant stream of dank pictures you post I guess that means it's time for me to turn up my drivers...


----------



## cousinsmooth (Mar 7, 2022)

Lordhooha said:


> I have the funds and the time. Just not worth it imo. I have lights of all kinds and I just stick with what I have no need to over complicate things. More light is good but I keep it to 50-55 watts a sqft anything more will simply cause issues. Plus cooling is always a factor and I built the rooms with 15 tons of cooling each. Well most of them some have 10 tons.


Roger that. Not trying to reinvent the wheel so I'll just take your methods out for a test drive when I get to a commercial level. Maybe use a range of diverse lights only for my personal grows. Also, I heard cedarwood is bad for walling material for growing due to moisture not fairing well with it. Not sure if you have an opinion on the best materials to use for walls in grow rooms? Also do you cut CO2 completely off during lights out? I know to bring it down to like 600ppm during ripening week I read. Just wanted your thoughts.


----------



## lusidghost (Mar 8, 2022)

Thank you, Pam Cannabis. From the bottom of my heart.


----------



## shnkrmn (Mar 8, 2022)

This thread is like eating chocolate chips from the bag. Guilty pleasure, but op is punctuation free so it's an offset.


----------



## westcoast420 (Mar 12, 2022)

I only have 14 years and 11 months growing experience so ill come back and comment in another month.


----------



## cousinsmooth (Mar 12, 2022)

westcoast420 said:


> I only have 14 years and 11 months growing experience so ill come back and comment in another month.


Think we can round it off to 15


----------



## Frank Nitty (Mar 12, 2022)

cousinsmooth said:


> Look Gro-Bro. I only want expert advice


You're asking for a lot,my dude...


----------



## Frank Nitty (Mar 12, 2022)

cousinsmooth said:


> I agree with you amateurs may know however I would prefer advanced experts to answer only in this thread.


This dude is waaaaayyyyyyy out of his element here... Here there be MONSTERS!!!


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 13, 2022)

*Speaketh your question my child … for i have risen* .




*burp
*fart


----------



## conor c (Mar 13, 2022)

I learned long ago if somone has to refer to themselves as a master grower they probably aint worth listening to it just shows they ignorant you spend your whole life learning it never stops even when you been growing your whole life theres still always something new to learn so bear this in mind op next time you taking advice from folks and stuff


----------



## cousinsmooth (Mar 13, 2022)

Budzbuddha said:


> *Speaketh your question my child … for i have risen* .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What is best type of material for grow rooms? I heard cedar wood is bad with moisture and most stuff besides that is fine but what is best in your opinion?. Also flushing is useless correct ? Then does the chemical taste from inexperienced growers bud only comes from pesticides? Growing up people always told me it wasn't flushes and that's why but then again they weren't even growers just smokers. Would love your opinion man.


----------



## conor c (Mar 13, 2022)

cousinsmooth said:


> What is best type of material for grow rooms? I heard cedar wood is bad with moisture and most stuff besides that is fine but what is best in your opinion?. Also flushing is useless correct ? Then does the chemical taste from inexperienced growers bud only comes from pesticides? Growing up people always told me it wasn't flushes and that's why but then again they weren't even growers just smokers. Would love your opinion man.


Flushing on here is a controversial subject on here to say the least some for some against id just say try both and decide for you what tastes better idk bout pesticides never used em i like organics i suspect alot of bad commercial shit tastes so not just cos flushing but cos of using chemmy pgr bloom booster crap imo


----------



## cousinsmooth (Mar 13, 2022)

conor c said:


> Flushing on here is a controversial subject on here to say the least some for some against id just say try both and decide for you what tastes better idk bout pesticides never used em i like organics i suspect alot of bad commercial shit tastes so not just cos flushing but cos of using chemmy pgr bloom booster crap imo


Ok cool thank you. Yea organic stuff can be a bit expensive but I like to use slf 100 Enzymes which are Organic too, but I am trying to get organic nutes. Any brands you can recommend? I've been using growhydroponics flora trio but I don't see OMRI label anywhere on them. I'm assuming flushing needs depends on type of nutes the grower used like you suggested so good organic nutes may not need a flush or even a long one versus the crappy ones like you said that def would need it.


----------



## ChrispyCritter (Mar 13, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> that's backwards. ripe is generally cloudy with some turning amber. amber means thc is degrading.
> 
> if you google you'll find _Bear in mind that trichomes turning amber do indicate _*deteriorating THC levels*


OP is talking about pistils I believe. In that case 70% amber pistils I'd wait to harvest. Of course I'd check trichs but in general 30% white hairs and I'd wait.


----------



## Modern Selections (Mar 13, 2022)

conor c said:


> Flushing on here is a controversial subject on here to say the least some for some against id just say try both and decide for you what tastes better idk bout pesticides never used em i like organics i suspect alot of bad commercial shit tastes so not just cos flushing but cos of using chemmy pgr bloom booster crap imo


Number one rule is don't listen to people who do not use punctuation. Do you think Robert Connell Clarke writes with zero punctuation? I think not.

To the OP, man, slow down dude. You are waaaaay overthinking this for one tent. Use the same light from start to finish. Forget CO2 until you have read even what it does for the plant. Forget about pistils being brown, it is the Trichomes that you need to be looking at. Harvest when they are all milky and a few amber. 

Read some grow diaries of successful established growers. Emulate what they do and make your own tweaks through trial and error. You are taking bits and pieces of info from any source credible or not and applying them. There is so much bro science in these posts it's insane. 

Buy a how to grow book or look into how to grow a plant and how a plant works at the very basic level. You need 101 desperately. 

Best of luck on your growing adventure!


----------



## raggyb (Mar 13, 2022)

You think Rafael Nadal wants to play a set with Pee Wee Herman?


----------



## GODWORK (Mar 15, 2022)

Master Grower....a Sensei

READ!!!!!!!!
FAIL!!!!!!!!
LEARN!!!!!
BURN!!!!!!

@lusidghost

This Is WTF Im talking about bro...LEGAL NOOBS.
When This shit was ILLEGAL...WE had to READ & FAIL & JAIL & LOVE this plant to keep going to get it right.
There werent HALF as many growers spilling secrets to growing...everybody was trying to stay out of JAIL!!!!
All we had were TESTERS that blew us OUT OF THE FUCKING WATER!!!!
You MIGHT get a lucky splash of "advice"...for a SERIOUS hazing.

IF The US dropped THC from the Schedule back in 2009...Just straight dropped it...
We wouldnt be seeing TOTAL NOOBS talking about going COMMERCIAL. The UNDERGROUND would reign supreme.

Today, I dont want to talk to NOOBS...
GO FUCKING READ ALL THE bro science I HAD TOO
& We wonder Why the market is COVERED in piss poor BULK.

I cant imagine DEMANDING a MASTER Grower to SPILL his SAUCE for Me; back in Bodhi's Hay Day...
back when RezDog was still working...You could go fuck yourself before anyone would just GIVE you PPM, NUTES, PHs, & Lighting Secrets.
That was how TESTERS made money ...with 100% SKILL.
Im ONE of the original sources of "BLURPLE"...LMFAO!!! & that came from the LED Thread here on spectrum...We had to spend actual TIME/CASH to find out if Spectrum was actually Worth a Fuck.

We need MULTI STATE CUPS...
To squash the Bullshit & Get the Strains Back in Order.

*** I will say...Your Jack looks ...like you atleast have 2 grows under your belt
STOP trying to SELL weed & LEARN how to GROW DANK!!! THATS WHY WE DO THIS...FOR THE DANK!!! Then The Bank.
***Rant Over.


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 15, 2022)

GODWORK said:


> Master Grower....a Sensei
> 
> READ!!!!!!!!
> FAIL!!!!!!!!
> ...


is something wrong with your CAPS key?


----------



## GODWORK (Mar 15, 2022)

Yeah...Its call Larf.


----------



## cousinsmooth (Mar 15, 2022)

GODWORK said:


> Master Grower....a Sensei
> 
> READ!!!!!!!!
> FAIL!!!!!!!!
> ...


This is personal..
Not bank. And yes you're right these will be my first two I'm tired of testing and failing and my seeds and seedlings dieing or the ones that do make it also dieing before flowering. I've read so much I couldn't even fathom. I want to see what I can confirm based on what I've read. I'm still new yes but I also almost have an AA in horticulture and understand plants very well. I just seek advice from people experienced with short day flowering plants not long day, but specifically cannabis. Such as, would far red be viable only for 10 min before lights on and as well 10 minutes after lights off? I have grower friends but I don't like to bother them I've been trying to do things myself for the longest. Like I know my leaves are curling and tip burning so I've been giving only 1/3 nutes and even lower on micro due to high nitro content. I am experimenting with it and just wanted advice from a seasoned grower on Jack Herer because after 15 years I'm sure they would.know JH better then someone with only a few years. If I have 1 light with only 3 settings of different spectrum lighting. blue , uvb, and red, I just started with blue during veg till transition, then went uvb , and now as I'm entering late flowering instead of waiting until ripen weak, I just flicked on red only, which I actually wanted to start right away at transition week and skip uvb at transition, but like I said I'm just running tests and if people have already done this stuff and want to tell me whether I should keep uvb on the whole time or that yes I should've just threw on my red at early flowering, then I would gladly take their advice but I like to find out mistakes for myself too. It's just so many mistakes.ans I'm going for quality not bank with my grows. I am not on a commercial level and I am not selling to anyone at all. I put on the red light now because I believe it will help my budsites photosynthesize better due to canopy entry by the deep red and absorb better with that spectrum. However I don't have any blue on them now and I am aware that they won't level off as good without it but I think at this moment the red is more important.. If I had a separate light I'd run a uvb with it so as to give it a gentle blue spectrum still with some more red to help the other red led ripen..I also plan on going straight back to full blue light in final 3-7 days before harvest to increase resin and terpenes by up to 50% from my knowledge and research of other growers diaries this past week.
I take advice from the kind older souls or even young experienced non ignorant generation before them. Kinda depends on the person some don't mind sharing and others do like you were talking about. I am blessed to know many nice people best of luck on your adventures Gro-Bro. If you do want to be kind and share any advice or confirm any of the research I've done then I would genuinely appreciate that. Thank you.


----------



## cousinsmooth (Mar 15, 2022)

Also was wondering about foxtailing. Nobody wants leafy sativa's, some growers don't use veg at all entire grow on stretchy strains. While others say they do start off with 1/4 then 1/2 then full veg nutes off the nutes schedule for vegging up until flower. Everyone has their own style, would love to hear people on here and their style to see how many have similar ones. I have learned a lot this pass month on just reading diaries and forums with experienced growers. Like this one.


----------



## lusidghost (Mar 15, 2022)

GODWORK said:


> Yeah...Its call Larf.


I'm called larf, depending on who you ask.


----------



## lusidghost (Mar 15, 2022)

GODWORK said:


> Master Grower....a Sensei
> 
> READ!!!!!!!!
> FAIL!!!!!!!!
> ...


I love you, man.


----------



## cousinsmooth (Mar 15, 2022)

GODWORK said:


> Yeah...Its call Larf.


I would've scroged but I don't have funds for the screen o' green. I am trying to run a business and use that revenue to get into cannabis industry.. I'm working with what I have. I used to have a lot less so I am happy with the little things I do have they help out a lot and now I finally grew successfully..it feels freakn awesome


----------



## cousinsmooth (Mar 15, 2022)

This article I found actually seems like this guy had great advice for my circumstance a bit guys and future readers that need help.


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 15, 2022)

cousinsmooth said:


> blue , uvb, and red, I just started with blue during veg till transition, then went uvb


you're giving them nothing but uv-b?


----------



## Milky Weed (Mar 15, 2022)

I would go with UV-A over UV-B personally. If your running UV-B i would try to run it in short bursts. It can be very powerful.


----------



## cousinsmooth (Mar 15, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> you're giving them nothing but uv-b?


I was giving only blue. Then only uvb at transition up until the end of mid bloom, which is just red and blue on at the same time.. unless I'm mistaken I thought uvb was a type of ultra violet that my led made by combining both the red and blue bloom and veg lights and this lowering the spectrum to the 0-400 of a uvb I assume. Now for the start of late bloom I flicked it on just red and plan to use that the next week or two until last 3-7 days before harvest where I plan to go back to just only blue veg light to increase resin and terpenes.by up to 50%


----------



## bk78 (Mar 15, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> you're giving them nothing but uv-b?


I couldn’t make it past the walls of text myself. Congrats


----------



## Milky Weed (Mar 15, 2022)

cousinsmooth said:


> I was giving only blue. Then only uvb at transition up until the end of mid bloom, which is just red and blue on at the same time.. and now I for late bloom start I flicked it on just red and plan to use that until last 3-7 days before harvest where I plan to go back to blue veg light to increase resin and terpenes.


Why not just give them a balanced spectrum?

And not sure if your talking yellow light with blue added, and then right now you have yellow with red added. If your actually using 100% red somehow be careful with bleaching the tops in flower, if its just added red then dont worry about it.


----------



## cousinsmooth (Mar 15, 2022)

Milky Weed said:


> Why not just give them a balanced spectrum?


For efficiency and overall growth balanced is best but I'm trying to do the individual light spectrums to achieve better quality.. nothing wrong with a balanced spectrum. I am trying more advanced tests to increase quality based on research. I know growth in structure may lack without the blue and I wish I had a 2nd led but I only have the one and I believe the deep red would be best at late flowering for sure up until the last week before trying out this blue light last few days thing. I also have no FR so that will have to wait until the next grow. But I believe far red is used for the 10 mins before lights go on and 10 min after they go off. Also heard it helps a little but not a major change or difference so my plants will be fine.


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 15, 2022)

cousinsmooth said:


> Then only uvb at transition up until the end of mid bloom, which is just red and blue on at the same time


that's not uv-b. that's purple. 

i'd run red and blue on all the time from start to finish.


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 15, 2022)

you should put up what light you are using. sounds like just a 2 channel blurple light.


----------



## cousinsmooth (Mar 15, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> that's not uv-b. that's purple.
> 
> i'd run red and blue on all the time from start to finish.


They are looking a little fluffy. Was trying to red light to dense them up.


----------



## bk78 (Mar 15, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> you should put up what light you are using. sounds like just a 2 channel blurple light.







__





Strains that were a big dissapointment.


I thought i'd start a thread about what strains didn't live up to the hype, i rather just avoid the seed bank battle's (but thats up to you). i'm interested in what really you// had high hopes for, & the end result was just average at best or below.. i got alot of experience & can shed knowledge...



www.rollitup.org


----------



## cousinsmooth (Mar 15, 2022)

It probably is a blurple light. I plan on getting % setting of spectrum channel controller paired with a led for better environment control on the next grow. I didn't have much cash so I bought the 1000w for 79$


----------



## cousinsmooth (Mar 15, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> that's not uv-b. that's purple.
> 
> i'd run red and blue on all the time from start to finish.


So run the purple with both them on ? If I had a 2nd light I would do one red one blue instead of a single light mixture of them for purple. So you still want me to run purple ? Even though they are a little fluffy? Will they dense up after late flowering more ? It seems they just finished the grow stretch. I was thinking since I only got the one light to just do red. I wish I could do blue with it. Are you sure to put it back on purple until the end ? Also what's ur opinion of blue lighting for last few days for increase terpene levels and resin?


----------



## bk78 (Mar 15, 2022)

cousinsmooth said:


> So run the purple with both them on ? If I had a 2nd light I would do one red one blue instead of a single light mixture of them for purple. So you still want me to run purple ? Even though they are a little fluffy? Will they dense up after late flowering more ? It seems they just finished the grow stretch.


That light is severely underpowered, run both full blast. Switching from one colour to the other is going to do absolutely nothing to dense up your flowers.


----------



## cousinsmooth (Mar 15, 2022)

bk78 said:


> That light is severely underpowered, run both full blast. Switching from one colour to the other is going to do absolutely nothing to dense up your flowers.


Yessir!!!


----------



## bk78 (Mar 15, 2022)

bk78 said:


> __
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I quoted his post with his light and this one from 2008 popped up. Weird dude lol


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Mar 15, 2022)

Damn 6 pages of responses and not one master grower chimed in, that's fucked up
             



I kid, i kid.


----------



## cousinsmooth (Mar 15, 2022)

bk78 said:


> That light is severely underpowered, run both full blast. Switching from one colour to the other is going to do absolutely nothing to dense up your flowers.


What about it is underpoweful ? I did make sure to get the 1000watts. I'm sure it's enough to cover the one grow tent ? How many watts for a tent in your opinion? 2k? I heard 55 watts per square foot is good?


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Mar 15, 2022)

cousinsmooth said:


> View attachment 5102241
> It probably is a blurple light. I plan on getting % setting of spectrum channel controller paired with a led for better environment control on the next grow. I didn't have much cash so I bought the 1000w for 79$


Read the last line in the description. ...actual power 145watt.


----------



## bk78 (Mar 15, 2022)

cousinsmooth said:


> What about it is underpoweful ? I did make sure to get the 1000watts. I'm sure it's enough to cover the one grow tent ? How many watts for a tent in your opinion? 2k? I heard 55 watts per square foot is good?


Your light is 185w. Meaning it’s severely underpowered. Not sure what else to tell you.

Of that 185w it’s probably stealing 30-50w to run the fans, so you’re looking at a120w light now


----------



## cousinsmooth (Mar 15, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Your light is 185w. Meaning it’s severely underpowered. Not sure what else to tell you.
> 
> Of that 185w it’s probably stealing 30-50w to run the fans, so you’re looking at a120w light now


Why did they advertise 1000W in the title? So actual power is what I should be looking at. Damn light business thieves..also I read just now jack Herer is on the fluffy side for it's strain genetics so I guess i have to expect the harvest buds to not be too dense based on genes, it's out of my control.


----------



## cousinsmooth (Mar 15, 2022)

bk78 said:


> Your light is 185w. Meaning it’s severely underpowered. Not sure what else to tell you.
> 
> Of that 185w it’s probably stealing 30-50w to run the fans, so you’re looking at a120w light now


I just turned both on so back to purple it is. Should I put it on blue light only last few days for more terpenes? My next lights with a controller will cost more and have a power unit for them separated outside the tent to help keep temps down, I'm sure the watts on them will be advertised better. I will make sure to be careful still prior to purchasing thanks again for light advice!


----------



## xtsho (Mar 15, 2022)

PopAndSonGrows said:


> Damn 6 pages of responses and not one master grower chimed in, that's fucked up
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I did. Post #2.



xtsho said:


> If you're harvesting with white pistils you're harvesting too early.


----------



## Frank Nitty (Mar 15, 2022)

You need me a bunch of those lights to do anything... Save up some bread and buy a real light,PERIOD...
WHY would a Master Grower even bother talking to someone who is using cheap shit like that??? Just saying...


----------



## bk78 (Mar 15, 2022)

cousinsmooth said:


> My next lights with a controller will cost more and have a power unit for them separated outside the tent to help keep temps down, I'm sure the watts on them will be advertised better. I will make sure to be careful still prior to purchasing thanks again for light advice!


Check in here before buying your next light. Many can help point you in the right direction


----------



## PJ Diaz (Mar 15, 2022)

cousinsmooth said:


> Why did they advertise 1000W in the title? So actual power is what I should be looking at. Damn light business thieves..also I read just now jack Herer is on the fluffy side for it's strain genetics so I guess i have to expect the harvest buds to not be too dense based on genes, it's out of my control.


Why? To get you to buy their crap. Apparently it worked. This is from their specs, which are a stretch IMO:


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Mar 15, 2022)

xtsho said:


> I did. Post #2.


Gawddamn, such a pro that they named Sativa after you. Nice work.


----------



## xtsho (Mar 15, 2022)

cousinsmooth said:


> Why did they advertise 1000W in the title? So actual power is what I should be looking at. Damn light business thieves..also I read just now jack Herer is on the fluffy side for it's strain genetics so I guess i have to expect the harvest buds to not be too dense based on genes, it's out of my control.


Why do some nutrient companies claim that using their products will give you 25% more yield? 

Because they can and some people believe them. The FTC doesn't seem to give a damn so they lie and get away with it.


----------



## cousinsmooth (Mar 15, 2022)

cousinsmooth said:


> My next lights with a controller will cost more and have a power unit for them seperate outside the tent to help keep temps down





bk78 said:


> Check in here before buying your next light. Many can help point you in the right direction


Would take any suggestions now. I will remember this thread and buy it ASAP. So any light brands and models anybody has for suggestion please feel free. This is the light I was looking into. A Mega drive indoor light from this site: https://californialightworks.com/commercial/indoor/. Also if you watch the trailer for their product it seems to do the same blue light spectrum for final days of the strains to being out terpenes like I read about so I probably will go to blue light last only days even though there's not much power in these lights I still want to follow proper spectrums needed for certain.times. you can understand why I went to red only.


----------



## bk78 (Mar 15, 2022)

cousinsmooth said:


> Would take any suggestions now. I will remember this thread and buy it ASAP. So any light brands and models anybody has for suggestion please feel free. This is the light I was looking into. A Mega drive indoor light from this site: https://californialightworks.com/commercial/indoor/


What’s the size space you’re wanting to light up? And what’s your light budget?


----------



## blueberrymilkshake (Mar 15, 2022)

Seems like most people get viparspectra, spider farmer or mars hydro after blurple graduation


----------



## cousinsmooth (Mar 15, 2022)

bk78 said:


> What’s the size space you’re wanting to light up? And what’s your light budget?


Just a couple tents one for veg one for bloom, hoping to graduate to an entire room probably only 1800 sq ft in the future to start out but plan on going bigger one day if I can manage to open a dispensary and get a permit. I don't mind having a high budget for lights because I can always transfer them to future grow rooms. I really want seperate rooms one day too, one for indicas and one for sativa's to help control environments for both strain types. But that's not gunna happen overnight so not worried about that now. I was told a 20 lb cylinder for CO2 is fine for a tent, what's your thoughts? I know for lights I need to now watch the μmol/J for micromoles and try to get 1.8-2.1 out of the 1000 watts, which the one I posted and currently use has the blurple pushing 2.7 ? Is that per second ? And how can that light not be a true 1000w If it's outputting more than the 1.8-2.1 micromoles that should be coming from a 1000watt. Maybe I misread something?


----------



## PopAndSonGrows (Mar 15, 2022)

@cousinsmooth you should go back through this whole thread and take notes on what people have said. You got some solid info thrown at you.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Mar 15, 2022)

cousinsmooth said:


> Just a couple tents one for veg one for bloom, hoping to graduate to an entire room probably only 1800 sq ft in the future to start out but plan on going bigger one day if I can manage to open a dispensary and get a permit. I don't mind having a high budget for lights because I can always transfer them to future grow rooms. I really want seperate rooms one day too, one for indicas and one for sativa's to help control environments for both strain types. But that's not gunna happen overnight so not worried about that now. I was told a 20 lb cylinder for CO2 is fine for a tent, what's your thoughts? I know for lights I need to now watch the μmol/J for micromoles and try to get 1.8-2.1 out of the 1000 watts


Tents come anywhere in size between 2x2 and 10x20. You'll need to be more specific.


----------



## cousinsmooth (Mar 15, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> Tents come anywhere in size between 2x2 and 10x20. You'll need to be more specific.


----------



## cousinsmooth (Mar 15, 2022)

PopAndSonGrows said:


> @cousinsmooth you should go back through this whole thread and take notes on what people have said. You got some solid info thrown at you.


I've reread this thread a few times. Some stuff I agree with while others I am skeptical. If I ask the same questions it's only to get confirmation on the advice other users already replied to me as well as others different opinions besides just the previous answers I have gotten based on the same subjects and topics in this thread.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Mar 15, 2022)

cousinsmooth said:


> View attachment 5102273


450 to 600 actual watts is what you should be shooting for.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 15, 2022)

cousinsmooth said:


> I just turned both on so back to purple it is. Should I put it on blue light only last few days for more terpenes? My next lights with a controller will cost more and have a power unit for them separated outside the tent to help keep temps down, I'm sure the watts on them will be advertised better. I will make sure to be careful still prior to purchasing thanks again for light advice!


Run both switches / channels on *always. *
Single color channels are even more underpowered by themselves.


----------



## cousinsmooth (Mar 15, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> 450 to 600 actual watts is what you should be shooting for.





Budzbuddha said:


> Run both switches / channels on *always. *
> Single color channels are even more underpowered by themselves.


So power output is more important than the color of spectrum nanos? For my specific situation with a single low budget light, At least until I purchase one with enough sufficient power I assume then it's all about spectrums. I was thinking spectrums are more important and this light still produces enough power for me to focus on spectrum but apparently everyone is saying with my circumstance to focus on the power.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Mar 15, 2022)

cousinsmooth said:


> So power output is more important than the color of spectrum nanos? For my specific situation with a single low budget light, At least until I purchase one with enough sufficient power I assume then it's all about spectrums. I was thinking spectrums are more important and this light still produces enough power for me to focus on spectrum but apparently everyone is saying with my circumstance to focus on the power.


You want both, power and spectrum. Most white-light type of LEDs have a decent spectrum for growing cannabis.


----------



## GODWORK (Mar 15, 2022)

You know what bro...lets just cut the bullshit...
You have an AA in horticulture...KUDOS...Really.

However, You dont need key zone spectrum...& thats coming from Me,,,

because I know "what" made "My" --BURPLE.-- 
((Before "burple" was even a fucking word.))
Just go buy a 1000W HPS an fuck the dumb shit...

Seriously, Your in a MED STATE...
No helicopters with Infrared Tech seeking HOT SPOTS
No Need for Odor Controll Fans & Old School Filters...
Those Days are OVER.

The only reason WE even ...LOOKED AT "leds" was to avoid FELONYS. #FACTS

Now... you say you want to Go Balls 2 The Wall...
Take this advice:
Get A Job At A Dispensary...OR Legal Grow...
Let Them Teach You How _THEY_ grow weed...
You'll save a TON of Money & even Make some cash...
You'll learn how to mass produce green & You wounlt have to lose a SINGLE seedling.


----------



## lusidghost (Mar 15, 2022)

GODWORK said:


> You know what bro...lets just cut the bullshit...
> You have an AA in horticulture...KUDOS...Really.
> 
> However, You dont need key zone spectrum...& thats coming from Me,,,
> ...


Not all of us, friend. Many of us are still guerrillaing in our gorilla suits. And most of us use LEDs because they are generally as good or better than HPS at this point.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Mar 15, 2022)

cousinsmooth said:


> So power output is more important than the color of spectrum nanos? For my specific situation with a single low budget light, At least until I purchase one with enough sufficient power I assume then it's all about spectrums. I was thinking spectrums are more important and this light still produces enough power for me to focus on spectrum but apparently everyone is saying with my circumstance to focus on the power.


Frankly, something like this is likely your best bet: https://hydrobuilder.com/iluminar-630-watt-double-ended-cmh-grow-light.html


----------



## GODWORK (Mar 15, 2022)

Now,,,
How Many Of You Remember The Guys That EVERYBODY Shitted on for asking about CFLs???

You Remember Those CFL Trees...& The ONE guy that Actually DID IT!!!
That guy...Is a Hero.

You all want to talk about Master Growers....
Where are the guys that can pull 112+ grams of DANK off that little "Bestva" ..100% landrace sativa no less..
THAT is a Master Grower. (no Scrog)

Enter The Scrog...back when "You cant grow a lb with less than a 1000w"...was law #HEROs
Back before GreenGene Killed the Blue Dream Grow with the 1000w vs LED side by side ...#Hero

Back When You HAD to Grow 2-3 Packs to find leaners...then backcross Just To Get an ELITE.


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 15, 2022)

CMH , Timber grow lights , Quantums - many different options *beyond Blurple. *


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 15, 2022)




----------



## GODWORK (Mar 15, 2022)

A lot of people dont remember...

Before Mark Cuban Said The Word "BitCoin"...THCFarmer Sold Seeds for BitCoins #FACTS #LOGIC

WE use to laugh at LEAFLY because all of there strain info was pure trash...
Like who TF are these people???

This is why MicroCraft Is MORE important than BIG LEGAL...

I remember when WA shafted everybody who had private strains...

Thats why...
I can smell The Big Legal in This Thread...
I wish You best of luck...& the best advice for you is to save your time & money ...& eat off of a local Mass Production Farm.
#Honest


----------



## rkymtnman (Mar 15, 2022)

cousinsmooth said:


> I didn't have much cash so I bought the 1000w for 79$


get yourself a 2x2 tent and use that blurple as your veg light. then buy yourself a better and more powerful white led to flower with in a bigger tent. 
blurples are actually pretty good for vegging.


----------



## PJ Diaz (Mar 15, 2022)

cousinsmooth said:


> View attachment 5102241
> It probably is a blurple light. I plan on getting % setting of spectrum channel controller paired with a led for better environment control on the next grow. I didn't have much cash so I bought the 1000w for 79$


I have a 600w HPS I'll loan you until you can afford better light, but you have to come pick it up, and return it within a year.


----------



## cousinsmooth (Mar 16, 2022)

GODWORK said:


> You know what bro...lets just cut the bullshit...
> You have an AA in horticulture...KUDOS...Really.
> 
> However, You dont need key zone spectrum...& thats coming from Me,,,
> ...


Yea I was told from the old heads to run lights during night time and not during the daytime otherwise it's a redflag to the law because of electric bill. Most people work during the day and use electricity at night.. appreciate the advice much love.


----------



## cousinsmooth (Mar 16, 2022)

PJ Diaz said:


> I have a 600w HPS I'll loan you until you can afford better light, but you have to come pick it up, and return it within a year.


Check messages


----------



## Herb & Suds (Mar 16, 2022)

cousinsmooth said:


> Yea I was told from the old heads to run lights during night time and not during the daytime otherwise it's a redflag to the law because of electric bill. Most people work during the day and use electricity at night.. appreciate the advice much love.


Actually power consumption is higher during daylight hours 
People working and what not create the largest usage 
Lighting at night has two benefits 
Lower cooling cost and many municipalities offer reduced rates at night 
Signed 
An old head


----------



## xtsho (Mar 16, 2022)

cousinsmooth said:


> Yea I was told from the old heads to run lights during night time and not during the daytime otherwise it's a redflag to the law because of electric bill. Most people work during the day and use electricity at night.. appreciate the advice much love.


The law isn't going to know anything about your electric bill and you'd have to be using much more power than a couple grow lights for the power company to bat an eye.


----------



## McShnutz (Mar 16, 2022)

Ambient C02 ppms are slightly higher at night also. But it's not enough to make me wake my old ass up at 2am to check the tent. 
1st shift geezer!!!!!!


----------



## DirtyJerzey (Mar 17, 2022)

oswizzle said:


> Brofessor X once told me to water my plants with tons of Cal-Mag!


My DWC Res is ONLY Cal Mag. And i feel like she needs more. For flushing i invert the plant into a vat of CalMag and leave her there for 2 weeks.


----------



## Herb & Suds (Mar 17, 2022)

DirtyJerzey said:


> My DWC Res is ONLY Cal Mag. And i feel like she needs more. For flushing i invert the plant into a vat of CalMag and leave her there for 2 weeks.


I hope you flush the last 8 weeks


----------



## DirtyJerzey (Mar 17, 2022)

Herb & Suds said:


> I hope you flush the last 8 weeks


Flushing is a myth, I prefer to double down and foliar feed with concentrated CalMag for the last 4 weeks. I have a automatic sprayer with an incremental program that increases the volume, intensity, and frequency of dousing. Every hour it reduces the off time. so by the final week of flower its a 24/7 fountain of Calmag pouring on the plants like a torrential downpour. It does wonders for tric removal.


----------



## Sofa King Smoooth (Mar 17, 2022)

cousinsmooth said:


> Yea I was told from the old heads to run lights during night time and not during the daytime otherwise it's a redflag to the law because of electric bill. Most people work during the day and use electricity at night.. appreciate the advice much love.


Saves money to run at night during off peak and with cooler temps. 

Some tents supposedly have infrared blocking material and some insulation in the ceiling fabric to help with the heat signature if you are really paranoid.

Best way to prevent issues is not to allow anyone know that you are growing.

In this area there are enough people impoverished that break-ins and robberies are not uncommon.


Almost forgot, I am not a master of anything except bating


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 17, 2022)

cousinsmooth said:


> Yea I was told from the old heads to run lights during night time and not during the daytime otherwise it's a redflag to the law because of electric bill. Most people work during the day and use electricity at night.. appreciate the advice much love.


Overthinking it … *WE *wouldn’t be interested in kicking your door in


----------



## Retired engineer (Mar 22, 2022)

rkymtnman said:


> high K value white lighting for end of flower. 10K finishing bulb does the trick


I have a pair of two foot T5 two bulb fixtures burning 10,000k finishing bulbs in my grow space. they are above the canopy, angled in downwards at around 15 degrees, level with the tops of the canopies. They are on 15 min/hr for the middle 9 hrs of an overall 18/6 light schedule. They are making the tops of the plants go nuts…


----------



## PadawanWarrior (Mar 22, 2022)




----------



## cousinsmooth (Mar 22, 2022)

Retired engineer said:


> I have a pair of two foot T5 two bulb fixtures burning 10,000k finishing bulbs in my grow space. they are above the canopy, angled in downwards at around 15 degrees, level with the tops of the canopies. They are on 15 min/hr for the middle 9 hrs of an overall 18/6 light schedule. They are making the tops of the plants go nuts…
> 
> View attachment 5105814View attachment 5105815View attachment 5105816


Nice setup! I'm going for blue-white with a touch of red. Still trying to find best Top Shelf lights for that. I heard someone post about an amber light perhaps that is the one.. might be too red though. Learned from a reputable master those are the colors you want entire grow and that spectrum is just old way of thinking. I know sunset and sunrise lighting features from dimming is still important. That 15 min an hour of 10k you are doing for 9 hours sounds awesome too. More lights the better I've always heard. Im glad I know that selective spectrums aren't that important now.. I just don't know which light to go with to get that white-blue with touch of red like he told me if anyone has perfect brand or model to fit that description please share and post!


----------



## Retired engineer (Mar 22, 2022)

I use a Marshydro TSL 2000 which has red lighting in it and it seems to do pretty well.


----------



## cousinsmooth (Mar 22, 2022)

Retired engineer said:


> I use a Marshydro TSL 2000 which has red lighting in it and it seems to do pretty well.


Wow that is a beautiful light. Great suggestion! Thank you. I did some more research on the light my master grower buddy uses and plan on using the Photobio led phantom MX 680w for flower tent and the Photobio 340w X3 for veg. Little more expensive but probably a really good investment.


----------

